# Another Oh, Deer! Moment!



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm on foot here, and it's not super obvious in the video but they are REALLY pulling me HARD, which is why I had to stop them a couple of times before I ended up flat on my face even though I was leaning way back in my skijor belt.

I think they did pretty good considering, I'm actually quite proud of them. I've almost never seen their "whoa" so sharp.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, and just one more because I'm happy with how they're lined out here... even Pip, sorta, in his ill-fitting hand-me-down pink harness.  (He doesn't pull, he just comes along for the exercise). Love how Squashie is leaning into it, and their buff thighs. <3


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is just so great! If I were 20 years younger I would try this! Great job!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

*jealousy*

That was some impressive impulse control too.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Their "woah" is fantastic!


----------

